# CCO/MAC haul



## Cocopuff (Dec 2, 2008)

*please click to enlarge.  I am still trying to figure out how to make it bigger!*  
Attachment 7299

I went to the Smithfield, NC CCO today and got a few goodies!  Thanks for looking!

BLUSHES:
Hushabye
Loverush
Sunbasque
Blunt


EYESHADOW:
Tete-A-Tint

Travel Lipglass x 3

BRUSHES:
217
224
134
184


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 2, 2008)

cool nice haul!!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Girl you need to stop shopping after you go back and get me a Sunbasque...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great great Stuff!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool!!!


----------



## FWBChick (Dec 3, 2008)

I have been neglecting the Smithfield CCO....must....go......back......


----------



## Cocopuff (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FWBChick* 

 
_I have been neglecting the Smithfield CCO....must....go......back......




_

 
Don't forget about the Concord, NC CCO.  I think that one is better!  It has a larger selection!


----------



## Cocopuff (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl you need to stop shopping after you go back and get me a Sunbasque...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great great Stuff!_

 

WHAT!!!!! Tish!?  Now why don't you already have Sunbasque?  Mrs. Neutral!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_WHAT!!!!! Tish!? Now why don't you already have Sunbasque? Mrs. Neutral!!!!_

 
Procrastinating...I will have to pick it up next time I'm at the Pro Store...My new short do...requires cheek action!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 3, 2008)

nice.. enjoy ur haul


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 3, 2008)

enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## glowy (Dec 3, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 4, 2008)

enjoy your haul


----------



## lapeno (Dec 5, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice haul, enjoy your goodies!


----------

